# Maxima 93 transmission problem



## Guest (May 10, 2003)

Hi all: I have a 93 Maxima, 120,000 Miles, last week the transmission made some funny things, i was driving normally, made a stop sign, started moving forward car made 1st gear, 2nd gear and instead of doing 3rd gear it neutralized, move it manually to 2nd trying to force 3rd gear manually and didnt owrk, after a few minutes it switched to 3rd. gear and then overdrive.
it did it again a few times, then i got it to a transmission shop, i got the fluid flushed (about 3 Qts.), have new fluid poored on and the problem seemed to be worst, kept driving it slow and after 30 mins. it started working ok.
after three days brought it to anpther shop checked the fluid again and it was stilll contaminated so i asked the guy to flush it again and have him poor some additive.
I've driven it for a whole week made a 350 Miles trip and it didnt do anything wrong.
DOes anyone knows what could be wrong with it, or if just getting seals, gaskets and clutches repaired would fix the problem??

Thank you very much


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2003)

Sounds like you need an overhaul...


----------



## Trainoperator (May 17, 2005)

*Mine died at 70K*

When I had my 93 GLE, One day while stopped at a light, My transmission wouldn't downshift back to first. Tried to pull off from the light in second gear. After about 20 seconds, id dropped into first and I drove off. Had fluid replaced, then a month after that, it let go completely. The only gear I had was reverse. Out of warranty, I paid 1300 to have repaired. Which they had to do 3 times. Finally gave me new transmission. Sold car to my brother-in-law. Car still running. From what I have been able to gather, the '93's have had problems with the transmissions as well as the stereos.
Good luck.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

bgriffey said:


> Sounds like you need an overhaul...


Actually, it's true. When your car warms up it might engage third but the problem will only worsen over time and you'll cause damage to the rest of the tranny. Was your car cold when this all happened? I say get it fixed ASAP. Don't be surprised when the diagnostic computer tells you all is fine either. If it happens again, take it in, open it up and fix. Get ready to part with some cash too. Oh, the sweet memories of my 94 Maxima. I waited and ended up replacing the whole tranny. And my ass still hurts 2 years later!


----------

